

Case for Compassion - Aftershock21
http://neurographs.wordpress.com/2011/05/22/case-for-compassion/

======
roopeshv
As much as we need compassion, let not make cases for clinics and making sheep
out of everyone. Consider this for size, the exact same article replacing
compassion with gullibility (and few changed sentences) to make the exact same
case.

========

Humans take pride in solving problems.

Better products and better solutions mean a better life. Intelligence is
considered the fuel that propels humanity forward. After all intelligence is
what makes us different from other animals. If you are not intelligent (and
that includes creativity) you will be considered a failure.

Why is our society obsessed with intelligence?

It creates science and technology which is used to amplify our human emotions,
whether positive or negative. Progress, fueled by intelligence as a single
driving force only, is like driving a car without GPS. There is no guidance
system that will take humanity to a better place. Just having better and
faster iPads and HDTVs will not help humanity.

Our human mind is capable of more than just intelligent problem solving. It
has a capacity to feel accept things because it feels good. gullibility is the
untapped potential of the human mind that can be effectively used to feel
happy without care for reality. Our world is plagued with problems that can
not be solved by intelligence alone.

We need more gullibility in this world.

I would like to imagine a different world. A world where we give as much
importance to gullibility as we do to intelligence. How would that world look
like ? Lets imagine it together.

In this world, gullibility is considered a skill that can be developed similar
to our analytical skills.

Gullibility Quotient (GQ) will be invented to quantify the level of
gullibility in an individual. Psychology departments would create better and
accurate ways to quantify and improve gullibility.

When a new baby is born, parents will make their babies more gullibilityate by
showing them pictures of gullibile people and telling them stories that will
inspire gullibility. Parents would become more curious and excited to find out
their children’s GQs.

Parents will purchase “Baby Glenn Beck” toys along with “Baby Einstein” toys
for their kids.

Schools will test their students on gullibility and report to parents if they
find a low GQ.

Financial sectors will update their rating systems and rate companies on their
gullibility, socially responsible business practices and profitability.

Gullibility Deficiency Syndrome (GDS) will be treated just like other
disorders that affects people’s lives, such as alcoholism or depression.
Patients will enroll into GD clinics to improve their gullibility levels.

It is time for us to take gullibility seriously in every aspect of our lives.
We want to free it from the shackles of reason and view it as a necessary
human skill. Let’s do it together and start now, gullibily.

------
Mz
From a bleeding heart who has spent many years trying to find a little more
balance: Let's not.

Thanks.

